# Tele-conferencia



## Nigma17 (Oct 1, 2010)

Hola a todos los electrónicos llevo un buen tiempo en el foro aunque con pocas participaciones, bueno soy un estudiante de Ingeniería Electrónica de la Universidad Nacional del Altiplano Puno-Perú curso el sexto semestre, se nos ocurrió a mi y a mis compañeros invitar a alguno de ustedes que tenga conocimientos sobre transmisión digital de datos y que nos pueda ilustrar un poco, la idea es hacer esto por webcam  y hacer algo así como un aula virtual a larga distancia o sino tal vez con alumnos de otra universidad pero de la misma área podríamos conectarnos e intercambiar ideas también por la webcam si a  alguno de ustedes les interesa la idea opinen. Saludos desde Puno.


----------



## Chico3001 (Oct 1, 2010)

La idea es muy buena... pero en que horarios seria??


----------



## Nigma17 (Oct 3, 2010)

Bueno el horario dependería de la zona por ejemplo aca en Perú seria en la tarde de preferencia un día miércoles o viernes por ejemplo hora peruana seria a eso de las 4:00 pm pero si tienen una mejor idea sobre el horario solo haganmela saber en este mismo foro gracias XD


----------

